
Solar panel power is rocking it in the U.S. in 2012 - iProject
http://gigaom.com/cleantech/solar-panel-power-is-rocking-it-in-the-u-s-in-2012/
======
zafka
I am pretty excited about this field. I have been working with some folks who
are developing controllers for off grid systems. My personal vision is to
develop small systems that can be added modularly. First a few panels to run a
DC pool pump, then a few more to run a DC Air conditioner. As always, the
hardest part is to consistently put in the time in between all the other
things in life.

